#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Nam Tok Yong National Park

## dirtydog

*Nam Tok Yong National Park*

*Nakhon Si Thammarat*

*General Information*

Located in Nakhon Si Thammarat, There is nature trail that you can walk and touch the nature to Khao Men peak, 1,100 meters from mean sea level. The park comprises of fertile forest and may beautiful setting, they are Yong, Khlong Chang, Nan Plio, Nan Chon Waterfalls and Khao Ram Rom Peak

*Geography*

Geographically it is mountain ranges runs North-South consists of many mountains with an average high of 600 meters from average sea level. The important mountains are Mhen, Kuan Tung (Khan Mak mountain as a local name), Wang Heeb, Phra, Lum Roam, Pak Praek, Plai Berg, Koo Ha, etc. The highest mountain is Mhen mountain which is 1,307 meters above average sea level. Its also an important watershed area of many canals consisting of Kui canal, Jung canal, Wang Heeb canal and Pak Praek canal which all of them are very necessary for people living around this area. Generally soil characteristic is clay, clay mixed with friable soil, friable soil mixed with sandy soil and less laterite. Mountain ridges and its shoulders consisted of friable soil, sandy stone and granite stone. Geological Department explored this area and fount out its abundant of iron and wulframm.

*Climate*

The park is located on the Indian Peninsula and under the influence of monsoon wind of both sides : Andaman Sea which is on the western side and the South China Sea which is on the eastern side, so its fairy rain throughout the year. The weather is quite cold during May-December and summer is around January-April. Average temperature is 26 Degree Celsius.

*Flora and Fauna*

Generally, the park consists of Moist evergreen forest and Hill evergreen forest with abundant of valued species of plant as well as big tree such as Dipterocarpus macrocarpus Vesque, Intsia palembanica Miq (Malacca teak), Hopea odorata Roxb, Mesua nervosa Planch&Triana. (Chestnut iron rood), Anisoptera costata Korth, Heritiera sumatrana Kosterm, Pentace tripterm Mast, Neocinnamomum caudatum Korsterm, Artocarpus rigidus Bl. subsp. A. asperulus Jarrett, Michelia Champaca Linn, Payena havilandii King&Gamble, Lithocarpus cantleyanus Rehd, Gluta compacta Evrard, Sandoricum koetjape Merr.Syn.indicum Cav, Parkia speciosa Hassk. Lowland fauna consisted of species of ferns, bamboos, vines and plants in family Rubiaceae / Leguminosae / Capparaceae, etc. Many wild animals and birds can be found in this park are panthers, barking deers, porcupines, wild pigs, mouse deers, leopard cats, linsangs, civets, monkeys. leaf monkeys, great argus pheasants, green pigeons, red jungle fowls, orioles, tree babblers, etc.

----------

